# Problemas con Yaesu FT-890 Display Enloquece cuando se calienta y pierde RX y TX



## lsedr (Abr 22, 2018)

Saludos colegas, 

Ando con un problema en mi radio Yaesu FT-890 que he estado tratando de solucionar y no encuentro el orígen del problema. Se trata de que cuando el equipo entra en calor, luego de 30 minutos y a veces luego de 45 minutos, empieza a parpadear el display , y desaparece la posibilidad de RX y TX, y solo se soluciona si uno cambia de frecuencia o deja que el equipo se enfríe. He investigado en inglés sobre el tema y lo que me recomiendan ya lo he hecho y la falla sigue. Cambié los 4 capacitores variables de los VCO (VCO1-VCO4) y también el condensador variable del Oscilador de Referencia (Ref Osc), también resolde las dos tarjetas princilaes (Local Unit y la RF Unit), pero no he resoldado con estaño las tarjetas de la etapa amplificadora de 100 Watts ni la tarjeta de la pantalla digital. Lo he reiniciado por el reset sencillo y por el hard reset y la falla sigue.
Estoy pensando en cambiar algunos reguladores de 5v que tiene, pero no se si ese sea el origen del problema porque los mido y ofrecen los 5v de salida normales, pero no se si al calentarse el equipo el problema que origina la falla sea un problema de voltaje.... 

Qué me recomiendan ? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Los reguladores low drop estilo BA09FPP y que vienen con todas las protecciones hacen eso . . .


----------



## lsedr (Abr 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los reguladores low drop estilo BA09FPP y que vienen con todas las protecciones hacen eso . . .


Ok. Y cuáles son esos? Ni siquiera aparece alguna foto ni información bajo ese código. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Te juro que existen : BA09TFP DATASHEET - Low saturation voltage type 3-pin regulator


----------



## lsedr (Abr 22, 2018)

El fallo es curioso porque cuando apago el equipo y lo enciendo de nuevo, el fallo desaparece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Y si le echás aire fresco ?


----------



## lsedr (Abr 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si le echás aire fresco ?


El problema es que no sé si ese regulador sea el causante del problema jejeje. Tengo que destapar el equipo de nuevo para ver si tiene ese tipo de regulador. O tu has reparado esa falla en el Ft-890 ? Se podría sustituir por un regulador normal como el 7809? Si recuerdo que ayer cuando los destapé logré ver un 7805.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 22, 2018)

Hola, la opción de DOSMETROS, me ha sacado de apuros más de una vez.
Con una manguera muy fina, aplicar aire en diferentes zonas pero con mucha lentitud para esperar si la falla se quita. En algunos casos, cuándo la falla aparece, "permanece enclavada" aún cuándo la temperatura que era la causante, y la falla no desaparecía hasta quitar la alimentación. Eso no quiere decir que sea tu caso, pero es a considerar porque suele despistar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Yo no dije que el Yaesu llevaba específicamente ese regulador , si no que ese tipo de reguladores hacen esa misma falla.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo no dije que el Yaesu llevaba específicamente ese regulador , si no que ese tipo de reguladores hacen esa misma falla.


Ok, mañana voy a revisar todo lo que tenga que ver con regulación y cambiaré esos reguladores y posiblemente capacitores que esten cerca de esos reguladores a ver que tal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2018)

Para detectar fallas por temperatura existen aerosoles que "Soplan" CO2 (O algo así) que enfría mucho el lugar donde es aplicado, con eso se detecta que etapa provoca la falla al calentarse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Hago hincapié en ese tipo de reguladores , mi tv de hace unos 10 años, *a las 4 horas* de funcionar comenzaba a hacer gárgaras y se quedaba sin sonido, leyendo por varios foros ese problema no lo habían podido resolver o lo resolvieron con ventilador. Y le apuntaban erróneamente al procesador de audio ya que reemplazado o resoldado no se solucionaba el problema.

Televisor "ventilando" sin la tapa igual hacía el defecto y al "suspirarle" sobre la placa reaparecía por unos segundos el audio, *cosa extremadamente extraña si consideramos que el regulador está soldado por debajo* .

Esos reguladores entre todas sus quisquillocidades traen un "auto over voltage protection".

El tema es que aunque le había agregado un disipador de calor , irremediablemente a las 4 horas se apagaba por sobre temperatura o vaya a saber que . . .


----------



## smoke (Abr 23, 2018)

Lo extraño es que según dice la falla se soluciona si cambia de frecuencia, con lo que habría que apuntar a otra cosa mas, posiblemente. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Si , lo leí , pero vaya a saber si al cambiar frecuencia no apaga algo , cambia y vuelve a encender . . .


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 23, 2018)

El parpadeo de el Display es la forma de indicar problemas que tiene ese tipo de equipos, generalmente es algún oscilador o DDS que deja de funcionar y el microprocesador central del equipo bloquea la RX y TX ya que no coincide con la programada previamente en el display.
Hay sistemas de información de los PLL al micro-controlador si la frecuencia cargada previamente esta "enganchada" o no (señales de UnLoock) 

Hay que hacer un gran trabajo de investigación y rastreo para detectar cual es y ABSTENERSE DE LA MANÍA DE CAMBIAR COSAS POR QUE ESTÁN ALLÍ.
Generalmente no conducen a nada ese tipo de actitudes y si pueden generar daños mayores al que ya tiene el equipo agarbando la futura reparación y enmascarando los síntomas.

Yo empezaría por medir los distintos VCO(tiene 4) para cubrir de 100KHz  a 30MHz, cristales, la salida de los DDS cuando anda y cuando deja de hacerlo en una frecuencia fija cualquiera.

Hay que ser sistemático y ordenado e ir descartando cosas de a poco, son equipos extremadamente complejos que hay que hacer un análisis exhaustivo antes de actuar.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Electron1 (Ago 23, 2021)

Hola Yo tengo el problema en bandas bajas se bloquea , desde 100kz hasta ,7000 y de ahí en adelante comienza a funcionar bien hasta los 30Mz calculo como dice el colega que debe ser algún vco corrido ahora cual puede ser....


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 24, 2021)

Electron1 dijo:


> Hola Yo tengo el problema en bandas bajas se bloquea , desde 100kz hasta ,7000 y de ahí en adelante comienza a funcionar bien hasta los 30Mz calculo como dice el colega que debe ser algún vco corrido ahora cual puede ser....


Por supuesto que es el VCO1  de los cuatro que tiene, como indica el manual de servicio, corresponde con el rango de 100KHz a 7.5MHz


Las tensiones que tienen que estar presente las tienes en la imagen y cuando esta activado este tiene que tener 5V en el pin 1 de Q1010, cerca de 0V en el colector de dicho transistor digital y en la salida de Q1009 debe estar la frecuencia correspondiente, si no esta hay que revisar todo lo que le precede o sea Q1004 y asociados y en especial TC1001 que por ser un trimer posiblemente se oxido y dejo de funcionar.
Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 24, 2021)

Eso luce más bien una FALLA MECÁNICA...
Revisar con lupas o microscopio soldaduras cocinadas o agrietadas, pistas cortadas, componentes que se sientan flojos al tacto, etc.; poniendo especial énfasis en los suministros de fuerza (Fuente de poder).

Como menciona Ric, debe ser muy sistemático y exaustivo y, olvidarse de cambiar cosas porque así le parece.


----------

